# Breeding License



## linger87 (Apr 22, 2008)

where would i get a breeding license for bearded Dragons
Plz email me 
[email protected]


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I've tried to get one from my local council but they said they're not interested...


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

argh do you need one to just breed and sell on here ?


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

wtf?
never heard of this before...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> wtf?
> never heard of this before...


Ditto


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

My council told me that for the number of animals I was planning on breeding, there was no need for me to have a PSL or anything similar...


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

HadesDragons said:


> I've tried to get one from my local council but they said they're not interested...


What would benefit you having one if one existed?


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah what are the benefits of having one and is it necessary ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There is no such thing as a breeders license, there is only the pet shop license for commercial sellers. You do not need a license to sell your own offspring, you need a license to buy and sell for profit, as this constitutes you as a trader and it's called the pet shop license.

You may have to pay income tax, it may affect your benefits. That's about it really.


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

Breeding licence :O ?????????


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

alot of people think that you need a pet shop license to breed and sell your own animals. i think the way it works is that if your income exceeds £6000 per year from your breeding hobby, it is no longer classed as a hobby so should be registered with company house so tax can be payed etc. If you keep your stock/animals in your own house and breed from there you dont need a PSL as long as your income falls below the above mentioned level (or you can make it look like it does!). as soon as you rent/ buy a property that is registered as commercial usage or is just for your animals to breed and then sell on, you need a PSL. To get a PSL most councils want you to have a qualification in animal care. you must be registered with tax, vat and companies house as a business. 

I got all of that from my mums accountant and also from the licensing dept at my local council. may be wrong on a few minor bits but the general gist is the same from county to county.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

that was some good infio :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

to make a note though, strictly speaking you dont have to have any qualifications to have a pet shop license. I thought this was the case as I run an aquatics department of a garden centre.
It turned out in december that they forgot to renew thier license so they had to apply for a NEW license. I mentioned to the managers that being the ONLY person with a qualification in animal care and another in ornamental aquatics I was the only person able to hold a license. They said that they would try anyways and much to my astonishment they recieved a license under the centre managers name who has NO previous experience with animals and failed to keep a simple tropical fish tank healthy. It turns out that pet shop licenses are more so given out on a basis of wether the inspector likes you or not and not based on a persons ability to maintain healthy live stock.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Um for all of those that have said there is no such thing as a breeders license


There is just not for reptiles 

If breeding over 6 dog litters a yr then you need a license maybe the OP got confused with that :?


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

Most local councils will set their own criteria for a PSL, they vary very slightly throughout the country but are based on a set of model standards that have been developed over the years.

One of the criteria for many councils is that a pet shop needs to have at least one member of staff either training towards, or holding a national diploma (BTEC) in pet shop management, developed by the Pet Care Trust. For more detailed conditions you need to contact your local council, most have the conditions available online.

Tinkerbruce has got pretty much everything there - if you are not breeding the animals for profit then you would not need a licence - there is a description of how this applies and what exactly the criteria is, but for the majority of us it isn't an issue.....Scott W may have to have one though?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I wouldn't give my local council the time of day, let alone money for a license to breed reptiles! Grrr! I'm moving onto another thread before I start ranting about local politics! :lol2:


----------



## mr Edwards (Mar 26, 2008)

lol, here, here


----------



## hazzy (Apr 18, 2010)

i think that so long as someone who works at a place that has a pet shop license then i think its ok for the license to be recieved under somebody elses name, am i correct???


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

hazzy said:


> i think that so long as someone who works at a place that has a pet shop license then i think its ok for the license to be recieved under somebody elses name, am i correct???


Not sure, but this threads 2 years old!!! :gasp:


----------

